# Need help tracking oil leak



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, the Gf's Altima is a 99 gxe with around 150k miles. She has a slow leak. When we noticed it, the oil had covered everything... belts, alternator underside, cv joints, bottom of the oil pan, etc. I was hoping it was just the pan seal, so I scraped it clean and re-sealed it. Then I degreased the car as best as I could. That seemed to help, but the problem is back. 

Judging by the way the oil is thrown, I'm guessing its under the belts somewhere. I heard that the front main seal is notorious for crapping out, what do you guys think? Does someone have any idea what this would cost for a shop to do? Is it something I want to take on myself over the weekend?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Judging by the way the oil is thrown, I'm guessing its under the belts somewhere. I heard that the front main seal is notorious for crapping out, what do you guys think? Does someone have any idea what this would cost for a shop to do? Is it something I want to take on myself over the weekend?


Is the oil dripping while the car is sitting for a while or is the oil just disappearing? If the front seal is what is leaking then it wouldn't/shouldn't puddle under the car, the belts kinda make it spread on the engine. I'm really not sure what it would cost for the repairs from a shop, but I'm sure you could call a few places and ask them for a quote on doing it, it's in thier books how long it should take. I've never replaced one myself, but I'm a half-ass good mechanic, so I would probably give it a try over the weekend. I'll see if I can find out exactly how to replace it and post it. If you do try and do it yourself, make sure you have a back-up plan, just in case you get in over your head.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Those are preatty easy, 2 hours time plus parts


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Update,

After talking to the dealership and a few other garages I discovered that the front crank seal is the likely culprit. I picked up a haynes manual and a new seal, looks like a very easy job. The dealership wanted $200, the seal is $9.

The engine leaks when its running only. The oil does not disappear, its exactly where I can see it... all over the passenger side of the engine compartment.

Should be changing it this weekend, I'll let you guys know if that solved it.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Update: Just replaced the seal. It went well, at least that part did. The seal is very easy to do, like everyone said, but the haynes book said that no special tools would be needed to remove the drive pulley. Thats a lie, you need a puller to get it off. Otherwise, it took about an hour for me to do.
Hopefully this solved the problem, but its gonna be awhile before I know for sure.


----------

